# First time cheese smoker!



## cronocide (Oct 25, 2022)

I was tempted the other day for some smoked cheese after talking to my dad and the ol' lady. I've always wanted to smoke some cheese but assumed that I didn't have the right equipment as I have a Pit Boss 820D. I found that A-Maze-N sells the pellet tube and grabbed that and got it today. I have that pellet tube going and 5 pounds of Cooper cheese on the smoker as I am typing this at about 2 hours and 68 degrees in the box. I have read that others rest their cheese for a day in the fridge and others that vacuum seal right away. I'm going to go with the packaging right away and we will go from there. Wish me luck! Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 25, 2022)

Well...  I hope your plans work out for ya... Off to a good start ... 

The reason people rest overnight or two before packaging is to dry the moisture off it...  Especially when useing ice for cooling... Some say wipe/blot it dry... I tried that and didn't like the results as you could see the coating/smoke transferring to the papertowel ... 

Let us know the results in a couple of weeks (assuming your resting for a minimum 2 wks) ...


----------



## cronocide (Oct 25, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Well...  I hope your plans work out for ya... Off to a good start ...
> 
> The reason people rest overnight or two before packaging is to dry the moisture off it...  Especially when useing ice for cooling... Some say wipe/blot it dry... I tried that and didn't like the results as you could see the coating/smoke transferring to the papertowel ...
> 
> Let us know the results in a couple of weeks (assuming your resting for a minimum 2 wks) ...


I am resting 2 weeks minimum. I let the cheese hit room temp before the trip to the smoker and have no moisture on the cheese thus far in the smoke (2.5) hours. From what I've read, the moisture happens when you get above about 80*. I haven't topped 70* yet.


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 25, 2022)

Not a cheese smoking expert.
I like to cool my cheese after the smoke outside on a rack. Usually outside temps are in the 30's to 40's .  Once chilled I put in zipper bags to rest in the fridge for a couple days before vac packing.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 26, 2022)

Fridge couple days minimum for me before vac.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 26, 2022)

Should turn out well for you! Need to try some different ways and length of time in smoke...to find out what you like best.  But sure is hard to beat when you get started!

Ryan


----------



## cronocide (Oct 26, 2022)

Here is a pic before vac sealing!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 26, 2022)

Looks like it took on some good color. What happened to that one double stacked piece on the right? Dirty grate? You can slice that part off if you want.

Chris


----------



## tbern (Oct 26, 2022)

looks pretty good, nice job for first time out!


----------



## zwiller (Oct 26, 2022)

Looks good and appears you've researched.  Most fail to warm the cheese up before smoking and creates the moisture issues.  Agree with 

 Brokenhandle
 you gotta play around and find out what works.  For me in my MES, it's 5-6 hours using dust.  All the cheese I used pellets on was just too harsh even after extended aging.


----------



## cronocide (Oct 26, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks like it took on some good color. What happened to that one double stacked piece on the right? Dirty grate? You can slice that part off if you want.
> 
> Chris


Dirty grate, there wasn't enough room on the cooling rack and it was directly on the grill grate. It wiped off before I vac sealed it.


----------



## Newglide (Oct 26, 2022)

Not an expert here, I'm still trying to perfect they way I smoke it.
I'm with 

 zwiller
, I found pellets a little strong for my taste. I have been using hickory sawdust.
I also leave it in the fridge at least a few hours but typically over night before vac sealing


----------

